# Jet Wash Black Rubber/Tar



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Been extremely careful with washing my car getting it done professionally, but between washes (expensive) I usually take it to a manual jet wash at a garage and just give it a quick rinse.

26/7/16 however, the piping on the jet wash that has touched my car (when doing the back) has left horrible black rubber marks all over my nice white car.

Spoke to the staff in the garage and they refunded my money and asked me to use a different one. After, very painfully, scrubbing off the rubber with the brush which is bad enough the second jet wash has done the same.

Made a complaint and should be getting a phone call today about it, anyone any ideas on what I should ask for in return? 3 month old car in glacier white and it will now have been blemished with the horrible jet wash brush. Not in the best of moods haha.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If this isn't a wind-up it should be in the joke section. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't understand what you mean?


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

The long and short of it is don`t take your nearly new car to a jet wash, make some time and wash it by hand yourself.

Don`t take what I`m saying as dig it`s not meant that way just if you wash it yourself your less likely to do damage.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

It was literally just a quick £1 for 4 minutes rinse of the car to remove some dust and bits of grass etc that had got on the car. Like I said usually I pay for someone to come to my work and clean it for me properly.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

glund91 said:


> I don't understand what you mean?


Hi, Either don't use a jet wash or don't let that filthy rubber hose drag on your lovely white TT bodywork.  
Hoggy.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> glund91 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand what you mean?
> ...


My point exactly.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

glund91 said:


> Made a complaint and should be getting a phone call today about it, anyone any ideas on what I should ask for in return? 3 month old car in glacier white and it will now have been blemished with the horrible jet wash brush. Not in the best of moods haha.


A packet of crisps (I would insist on cheese&onion because these are my favourite) and either a Toblerone or a Ginsters pasty.

If you go the pasty route make sure they warm it up for you :wink:


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Okay yes I suppose I should have known better than to do that but this is my first reasonably expensive car. Lesson learnt.

Am I justified in asking them to cover the cost of my of my regular paid car washes? Ranges between £20-£55 dependent on level of wash.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

leopard said:


> glund91 said:
> 
> 
> > Made a complaint and should be getting a phone call today about it, anyone any ideas on what I should ask for in return? 3 month old car in glacier white and it will now have been blemished with the horrible jet wash brush. Not in the best of moods haha.
> ...


LMFAO you just got to love that quote. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

But...you're the one who dragged the piping over the car so it's pretty much your fault..

It's like filling your car with petrol and blaming them if you hit the car with the nozzle.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

All joking aside mate just get yourself some good polish and that will do the trick good luck.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> But...you're the one who dragged the piping over the car so it's pretty much your fault..
> 
> It's like filling your car with petrol and blaming them if you hit the car with the nozzle.


I wouldn't class it as dragging, it was genuinely a small tap and that was all it took, it was all over my pants and shoes and everything by the time I realised.

Plus no matter how poor the jet washes are I don't expect my car to come from a car wash dirtier than it went in.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I see what you mean, thought you meant you'd be moving it around and it had rubbed against the car.

All I'll say is, if you made reasonable effort to not get the piping near yourself or the car then make a complaint if you want.

Personally I'd just go home and wash it myself and save the bother...and not use them again for the jet wash.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

I had given them the benefit of the doubt and simply got my couple of quid refunded and moved to a different jet wash but when it happened again I went in and made a full complaint.


----------



## BenjaminB (Mar 24, 2016)

glund91 said:


> I had given them the benefit of the doubt and simply got my couple of quid refunded and moved to a different jet wash but when it happened again I went in and made a full complaint.


Hahahahaha!!

I crashed into a field because the bend wasn't well signed. I complained. Next week I did crashed again on the same bend. Now I'm fuming - THEY STILL HAVEN'T SIGNED THE BEND!!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

BenjaminB said:


> I crashed into a field because the bend wasn't well signed. I complained. Next week I did crashed again on the same bend. Now I'm fuming - THEY STILL HAVEN'T SIGNED THE BEND!!!


Hi. :lol: :lol: Brilliant.
Hoggy.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

I used to use these jet washes all the time on my other less expensive cars and this has never occurred before. Going off that then it stands to reason that it was a one off and something had contaminated that single jet wash. I do not think I should be penalized for assuming that a device designed to clean cars would not in fact make it dirtier.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I Just can't understand why you would use a brush that may have just been used to clean a muddy Land Rover on a new TT that you normally pay to have cleaned properly. I wouldn't use one on my 15 year old TT.
Hoggy.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Guys cmon, we all do silly things. You would expect the jet wash at a garage (assuming it was a reputable one) to not make your car dirtier.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I Just can't understand why you would use a brush that may have just been used to clean a muddy Land Rover on a new TT that you normally pay to have cleaned properly. I wouldn't use one on my 15 year old TT.
> Hoggy.


I did not intend to use the brush, I just use the jet part. That is what put the black stuff all over, I then had to use the brush to remove it as I had no idea what it was and did not want to take the chance that leaving it for a period of time would ultimately cause more damage.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Wait, it was the jet that caused the dirt?

I take it back, not as silly as I thought. The jet should not be dirty at all and yeah you'd be right to complain... But again I'd just leave it and never go back to them.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Guys cmon, we all do silly things. You would expect the jet wash at a garage (assuming it was a reputable one) to not make your car dirtier.


This is the point I am trying to put across, I never physically touch the car with those jet washes but for some reason the hose must have touched the car and covered it in a black liquid which is not what you expect it to do. It isn't like I knew it would happen and thought oh well let's give it a go.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Wait, it was the jet that caused the dirt?
> 
> I take it back, not as silly as I thought. The jet should not be dirty at all and yeah you'd be right to complain... But again I'd just leave it and never go back to them.


In case of confusion the brush was never used before the black stuff was on my car. It was simply a necessity to remove the black stuff.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I thought you meant you had touched the car with the hosing or something.

If it was coming out the nozzle of the jet then yeah I understand and no it isn't right.

Better to be safe than sorry in the future, I won't allow anyone/anything else to wash my TT as you don't know what's going to happen.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> I thought you meant you had touched the car with the hosing or something.
> 
> If it was coming out the nozzle of the jet then yeah I understand and no it isn't right.
> 
> Better to be safe than sorry in the future, I won't allow anyone/anything else to wash my TT as you don't know what's going to happen.


This is getting confusing :lol: The black stuff was from the hosing of the jet wash that has accidentally touched my car as I was washing the back end of the car.


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

It won't be a black liquid, its the hose itself.

The same happens if you are filling up your car with fuel and have to stretch the hose to the other side of the car. If the hose sits gently on it there will be no marks but if you don't notice it resting on the car and then move the hose, the hose is quite grippy so will leave a black mark.

In my younger days I used to always use a jet wash and it was a nightmare trying not to let the hose rub on the bodywork as that is what happens. The vibrations alone from the pressure washer will be enough to do this with little rubbing against the car.

It must be the way the rubber is made to make it more pliable. The hose from the air machine will do the same if you drag it across the body. Also certain training shoes will leave the same mark on a newly polished floor. Sports halls being a perfect example.

The worst thing you could do was rub it with a brush. It will come off no bother with polish or wd40.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I get it...for simplicity 

A dirty hose...don't use !










A clean hose...do use !










Easy peezy, lemon squeezy :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I had words with wife in the past about something similar. While watering the hanging baskets with the garden hose she dragged it across my bumper. With the hose being wet it had picked up all the grit off the drive and scratched the paintwork as she pulled it across in her hamfisted way.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> I had words with wife in the past about something similar. While watering the hanging baskets with the garden hose she dragged it across my bumper. With the hose being wet it had picked up all the grit off the drive and scratched the paintwork as she pulled it across in her hamfisted way.


Presumably some time later you both agreed it was your fault and you apologised?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

LOL. Yes well clearly it was my fault for parking my car within 500 yards of a hanging basket.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

You paid someone to wash your car with a brush?

I'd be chasing them down the street for that


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

glund91 said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > But...you're the one who dragged the piping over the car so it's pretty much your fault..
> ...


Were you not wearing any trousers...


----------



## wesTTie (Aug 6, 2013)

Our local jet washes are always filthy. Made the mistake of taking my wife's car there once. Never again.

Our local hand wash companies also managed to scratch the wife's car with zips on clothing. The traffic film remover they use also strips any protection you may have applied. I have returned to washing the cars myself...., then I am the only one to blame.

Get yourself a bucket and a jetwash!


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Matthaus said:


> glund91 said:
> 
> 
> > Waitwhat93 said:
> ...


I am from up North so I am not accustomed to using the word trousers :lol:


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Were you not wearing any trousers...  [/quote]

I am from up North so I am not accustomed to using the word trousers :lol:[/quote]

No worries bud, just having a laugh...

Sorry to hear about you misfortune, hope you get it sorted... :wink:


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

Have you tried using tar remover to get the marks off? not forgetting to rewax afterwards of course.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

The manager of the garage contacted me with her apologies, saying they are regularly checked and cleaned and I must have just been unlucky enough to use it between one of these checks/cleans.... Fancy that.

However, as a gesture of good will they have offered to cover a third party valet up to the cost of £35 so I am booked in for one tomorrow


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Can't argue with that


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Can't argue with that


Nope, more than reasonable in my eyes, I told them it comes in at £30 so will only need that to cover the cost.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

I am glad you are getting it sorted, a fairly decent gesture too.. :wink:


----------

